# Wearing gloves during examinations



## cjn (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi just had a question re: examination and the use of gloves by the gyno/obst. I am having treatment in France and am some what shocked that the gyno doesn't wear gloves. Is this the same in the UK? When I have had internal scans he doesn't touch my vagina and puts a glove over the scanning instrument. 

Also when he inserts the plastic divise to open up the vagina for a swab he doesn't wear gloves. Just concerned from a health and hygiene point of view. 

What is your advice?


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

I have always worn gloves when undertaking any kind of procedure (invasive or not).

It is also just as important that any health professional washes their hands before and after any client contact.

The above is standard within the UK. It maybe be different in France, so you may need to check with the hospital in France.

Jeanette.


----------

